# Avis : achat itouch 3G ou non?



## ento59 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous! 

Je me présente je m'appelle Anthony et je suis nouveau sur ce forum

J'ai juste besoin de votre avis, car depuis que l'itouch est sorti, je rêve d'en avoir un!

Mais je n'avais pas les fonds et j'ai dû économiser et puis aujourd'hui j'ai ce qu'il faut. 

Comme beaucoup d'autres, j'ai été un peu déçu par la keynote que j'attendais depuis longtemps. Je m'y attendais à un apn, mais ça ce n'est pas grave en fin de compte, vu l'apn du nano

Le soucis, c'est que je voulais m'acheter le 16G. Je suis possesseur du tout premier iPod nano acheté en 2005, et je n'ai à peine 2GB de musique! (capacité max ) mais apple l'a supprimé. J'ai cru qu'ils allaient le baisser à 200, et ben non! c'est le 8go qui reste. C'est vraiment dommage

Maintenant, je me tâte à prendre le 32GB, car voila il coûte quand même 300e et je ne sais pas si j'arriverai vraiment à le remplir!

Je voulais savoir si vous attendez le prochain itouch ou si vous avez déjà acheter les nouveaux!

Et quels conseils vous pouvez me donner.

Merci!


----------



## divoli (17 Septembre 2009)

Salut,


Il n'y a quasiment pas de différence entre un 2G et un 3G, si ce n'est que ce dernier et plus rapide mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit réellement notable à l'usage.

Je te conseille de regarder de temps en temps sur le refurb; on y trouve parfois des iPod Touch de différentes générations et de différentes capacités, et à des prix très intéressants.

Actuellement sur le refurb, il y a un iPod Touch 2G 16 Go à 199 ; peut-être est-ce dans ton budget...


----------



## ento59 (17 Septembre 2009)

Salut! 

merci de m'avoir répondu

Oui je me suis déjà renseigner sur les "refurb", mais t'en pense quoi de la qualité? 

Est-ce que ce sont des iPod déjà utilisés?

Dois-je faire confiance à ces iPod refurb?

merci


----------



## Amandine57 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !
En général les articles présents sur le Refurb sont de bonne qualité.
Pour la plupart il s'agit de produits reconditionnés.
De plus, si tu n'es pas satisfais tu disposes de 10 jours pour changer d'avis et renvoyer ton produit.
Si tu trouves des iPods qui te conviennent au niveau des prix je pense que tu devrais tenter le coup.


----------



## ento59 (17 Septembre 2009)

Merci d'avoir répondu!

Je me tate car je ne sais pas si apple va sortir un nouvel itouch après les fêtes de noel, enfin personne ne sait  

mais à mon avis s'ils en ressortent un nouveau, ce sera l'année prochaine, et sûrement sans appareil photo...

vous en avez un vous? est-ce que le votre vous semble "obsolète" par rapport aux nouveaux?


----------



## Amandine57 (18 Septembre 2009)

Personne ne sait exactement quand la gamme va évoluer mais je ne pense pas avant l'année prochaine vu que les nouveautés cette année concernaient les iPod Nano.
Pour l'appareil photo je n'en ai aucune idée.
Personnellement je ne possède pas d'iTouch mais un iPhone qui fait donc office d'iPod également.
Apple révise une partie de sa gamme tous les ans, donc tu seras toujours confronté à ce fameux problème à savoir "j'achète ou j'attends ?"
Dis toi que au pire des cas, si une évolution te plaît énormément et te parait indispensable, tu pourras revendre ton ancien iTouch afin de t'offrir le nouveau pour un moindre coût.
En espérant t'avoir un peu aidé dans ce chois difficile !
A bientôt !


----------



## ento59 (30 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous!!!

je viens de passer commande pour l'itouch 32GB!!! 

j'ai trop hate de le recevoir, j'espère qu'il sera bien!!!


----------



## GJoseph (2 Octobre 2009)

J'ai commandé un iPod touch 2G 32 Go sur le refurb il y a quelque jours à 229 euros. Et je ne l'ai absolument pas regretté ! Il est dans un état impeccable : aucune rayure, ni sur la face arrière ni sur la face avant. Il brille comme s'il venait de sortir d'usine !  Bref, difficile de déceler une différence avec un iPod neuf... L'emballage n'est pas le même que celui du produit neuf mais tout y est dedans.


----------

